# cz clones, tristar or eea witness



## wolverine_173

does anyone have experience with these guns? my dad wants a handgun for 350 bucks and i just want to make sure he wont have problems with it.


----------



## papershoot

These very well made copies based on the CZ75 design. They are accurate, well made, and feel great in your hand. I love the SA triggers! If you want to read about them from the best source I have found, log into the CZ forum (The Original CZ Forum - Index) Clone Club and you can get lots of details.


----------



## Overkill0084

wolverine_173 said:


> does anyone have experience with these guns? my dad wants a handgun for 350 bucks and i just want to make sure he wont have problems with it.


I have a Witness Elite Match in .45 ACP. It has been flawless. If one digs into the inside, you can find fault with the finish quality. Nothing horrific, but a few rough spots or burs. Cosmetic stuff, nothing that would affect function. Another bonus w/ the Witness series is the ability to buy caliber conversion kits. Note: the standard Witness is a fairly large pistol. Not really a problem, unless there are small hands involved or you're trying to conceal it. It's a step up in size from the CZ-75.

I'm not familiar w/ Tristar. I did find this: Tristar C-100 - Handguns
It looks like a very good pistol, especially for the money. I wouldn't mind trying out one of those myself.


----------



## Flibuoy

wolverine_173 said:


> does anyone have experience with these guns? my dad wants a handgun for 350 bucks and i just want to make sure he wont have problems with it.


EAA has great guns but a checkered customer service reputation. I am very interested in more hearing about the rumored improvements in customer service. I have yet to hear anything about TriStar or other importers of Canik55 customer service.

We hope we get a good gun....and both the product lines are good guns. However if a need for help arises, regardless of brand and price we need, and should expect, good support. Most successful business requires good word of mouth endorsement to remain successful. Customer support is good public relations. It also provides information for product improvement.

I have not needed any assistance with my T-100, nor do I anticipate needing any...but I would feel better if I knew they would be fair and responsive. My 2000 poly Witness Compact has given me reason for 3 related contacts with EAA. Bad answer, no answer, and great answer.


----------



## lead

I have a TA90, made by Tanfoglio. It's been a very reliable and accurate pistol. It wasn't imported by EAA, I've never had any trouble with it, but will take it to a local gunsmith if I ever do. Most CZ clones are very well made, reliable guns.


----------



## Smitty79

Consider a Sarsilmaz also. Only down side I have seen is lack of aftermarket goodies.


----------



## MoMan

I purchased a used Witness P Compct Carry in .45acp from the LGS back in December last year.
I did have a problem with the trigger bar breaking, it was sent back to the factory by my LGS, it came back within a month. It was flawless, they replaced the trigger bar, test fired it, then cleaned and serviced the pistol. It is just as sweet as it was the day I got it.
Yes, it was unfortunate that the trigger bar broke, however, they did handle it perfectly.


----------



## Buff

Tristar T-120, Canik S-120, Tristar T-100, and Tristar C-100. No issues with any of them. Double action triggers are heavy out of the box, but Cajun Gun Works has a spring kit that lightens them up. Very nice pistols.


----------



## TDoug

I have a C-100 with over 5,000 rounds through it. No problems at all. Feel comfortable carrying it IWB with an Old Faithful holster.


----------



## warbird1

My TriStar L-120 is the best $319 I have spent in a while. Accurate, reliable and feels good in the hand. Highly recommend.


----------



## gumpert

I have the SAR b6p and so far it's a great gun.


----------



## Bisley

I fired one magazine through a Witness and it seemed to be accurate and reliable. I own a CZ-75B and a RAMI, so I checked it out pretty well and could find no fault with it. I've wondered about the Tri-Star, but have not seen one.


----------



## MadDog56

I have new EAA / Tanfoglio Witness full size. Well manufactured. Beautiful. Flawless. I am going to buy another. I had a minor service problem (fit and finish) with the slide upon purchase and factory took out all the stops to make me happy - replaced with upgraded slide and sent me an extra mag. Was back in my hands in a week!


----------



## jhm4040

I have a Witness 9mm that handles and shoots beautifully. I recently saw them on gun auction for $289. Go for it!


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,

I have a Tri-Star S-120 9mm that I like. It's a well made a as clone and after +1,00" rounds of everything from steel cased Monarch to my crappy loads of everything from 115gr LRN to +P+ 165gr FMJ loads it's been flawless. 

Paul


----------



## dominic135

I was looking at the SAR b6p. Is it pocket size or would a holster be needed? Also how heavy is it?


----------



## drec

The EAA SARS B6's seem to have some confusion associated with them; which there are three of. First, I have two of these three pistols, the SARS B6 (Hawk) and the SARS B6P Compact.

The true B6, also called the "Hawk", is all steel. The EAA SARS B6P's have a polymer frame; which there is a 4.5" and 3.8" barrel version, the later seems to be referred as the compact. The safety on the B6P is normal, up is on, down is off. The B6 (Hawk) safety is opposite (down is on, up is off). The SARS B6 (Hawk) has replaceable grips, like the CZ75 grips. The B6P grips are not replaceable. Both the B6 (Hawk) and B6P with the 4.5" barrel, will take the same magazine.

*Model.......................SKU # .................Weight............Barrel ..........Magazine cap*
SARS B6 (Hawk)........400429.................35oz................4.5"....................16 
SARS B6P.................400422	.................29oz................4.5"....................16
SARS B6P.................400424	.................26oz	................3.8"....................13

One of the things that make it a little more confusing is on EAA's website, they refer to the SARS B6P (model 400422) as the B6.


----------

